# My template project



## Junior (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm new here so please bear with me.

I am building my second poker table right now. The first, I made all my cuts using my Jigsaw (which was a pain in the butt, and made very ugly cuts). This time I am building a template, using my new Porter Cable router, out of MDF that will be placed over a sheet of plywood allowing me to place my router in the grooves of the template and make accurate and consistent cuts. 

Here is my problem. I will be cutting the actual poker table using a 1/4" upcut spiral bit, therefore, I need to cut the template with something slightly larger. I can't find anything "slightly" larger. I can find larger, but I don't want the slots to be too big. And, once I find that slightly larger bit, I also need a bushing guide that will go over my 1/4" upcut bit and the outside of the bushing should press against the inner edge of the slots in the template. 

I can't find either of these!???? I'm not sure what to do. Where do you guys buy your bits from? Is there a such thing as a 5/16" upcut spiral and a bushing with an inner diameter of 1/4" and outer of 5/16"?

I've tried searching the web and couldn't find anything. I was hoping someone here with a bit more experience could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just a few places that come to mind.
www.holbren.com
www.mlcswoodworking.com
www.rockler.com
www.whitesiderouterbits.com

Those are just a couple of sites to look at that come to mind. I have experience with a couple of those companies and never had any problems. It's a place to start and go from there.


----------

